# Rotting Head Jack



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I made this for my secret reaper gift to send out. It might seem like it may have gone over $20, but its made from recycled props. I used a giant funkin (who fell over and his face got smashed) which I glued back together and then mached to cover up the lines. The Skull inside is a cast of a bucky with year old foam and urethane (saved some money there too) dressed up with some paper clay and some cheap eyes I got on ebay. Inside the jack-o-lantern lid are two UV leds and a otaku hacked flicker candle (with their own switches) and then on the skull is one of those flicker candle/pvc pipe, and hotglue candles again with the otaku hack and it's own switch. I made different switches so you can change the look if you want, uv, flicker, or both. I used wildfire uv paints, some Sickie Ickie UV gluesticks, and some glow in the dark maggots to gross up the rotting head, which I surrounded with some great stuff. I also made a longer stem from sculpey since the stems on those funkins look terrible.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, those eyes make it look as if there's someone real in there!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks great DC!
I was just admiring this on your flickr page the other day--I never guessed it was for Secret Reaper! Someone got reeeally lucky there!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Damn, those eyes make it look as if there's someone real in there!


these are super cheap and you can em on ebay here!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That prop is so cool! Very nice job!!! I really like the idea of the skull inside the pumpkin, especially with all the wax on it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh and DC you can't beat that deal with the eyes. You can have eyes for eight props for that price. I'm going to try it out because eventually I will make my own, but for now I have to start getting some props out and can't spend too much time on one specific area. Thanks for the link.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Great prop! Very cool idea! Would never have thought of something like that. Love the wax on the skull!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow. That's fabulous. Love the blacklight play too.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuude.

That's amazing.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

OMG - that is just awesome!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

wow another great prop DC


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That thing is awesome. Someone got real lucky


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Killer prop; love it!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Stunning!!! Fantastic work, very original!!!!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great work. Love it.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Love it. This is definitely one for the stacks. Just one question, where did you get the pumpkin? I guess it really doesn't matter, I could just as easily make one.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

The Archivist said:


> Love it. This is definitely one for the stacks. Just one question, where did you get the pumpkin? I guess it really doesn't matter, I could just as easily make one.


I got it at michaels, in northridge  for about $10 after 70% off after halloween, and I think even after thanksgiving. This is a biggin, so I think it was $30 full price.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

cool. will have to check it out at the end of this season.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

What a great Idea! I have put lots of things in pumpkins, but would have never thought of a skull. You also seem to be just a wiz at lighting!


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

DC,
I have been looking at those prop eyes for a while now on Ebay but never ordered as they are coming from Hong Kong. Did it take long to get them? They go well with this excellent prop!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Parabola said:


> DC,
> I have been looking at those prop eyes for a while now on Ebay but never ordered as they are coming from Hong Kong. Did it take long to get them? They go well with this excellent prop!


it took less than a week last time. I have ordered from them three times (i like the grey eyes, but you get 4 colors in a set) and been happy everytime.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Great job, DC! Some secret reaper scored!!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

WoooooW!!! I love that! you did a great job


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

I really like this. It's such a cool idea. Awesome work!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Really cool! That makes a great centerpiece for a devilish dinner!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Well damn! I could have sworn I made a comment on this prop before. Sorry, I'll try again:
THAT THING ROCKS DC!!!!! Freakin Awesome!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice work! It's pretty creepy looking.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

What a really great idea! Wonderful!!


----------

